# Black Metal bands that use 7's



## CrownofWorms (Nov 14, 2010)

I was wondering what are some black metal bands other than Emperor,Behemoth, and Angel corpse that use 7's


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 14, 2010)

Did Ihsahn ever actually use sevens in Emperor?


----------



## Tree (Nov 14, 2010)

I could be completely and utterly wrong, but for some reason I think that Dimmu recorded Kings Of The Carnival Creation on sevens, but play it on sixers live. As far as actual bands that use them I haven't seen any.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Did Ihsahn ever actually use sevens in Emperor?




Prometheus is basically all 7 string material


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2010)

Tree said:


> I could be completely and utterly wrong, but for some reason I think that Dimmu recorded Kings Of The Carnival Creation on sevens, but play it on sixers live. As far as actual bands that use them I haven't seen any.



When i was younger i learned to play that song and there's no need for it to have been recorded on a 7 string. As strange it might seem, I think Galder recorded his parts of it on a strat.


----------



## groph (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm fairly sure that Belphegor tunes 6 strings down to B but I could be wrong. They're distinctly black/death metal though, I don't know how specific you want to be about "black metal", but you listed Behemoth so Belphegor should fit.

And as far as I know, Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia uses a whole bunch of tunings. Dimmu Borgir used standard for a lot of their stuff, and In Sorte Diaboli is a step down I think. Puritania is like the most debated song ever for tuning. People say it's in B, C, standard, I say it's in C# but I formed that opinion a few years ago so my ear is better developed now.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 14, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Prometheus is basically all 7 string material


 
Oh. I tend to forget about that album. I've always considered it more of a debut album for Ihsahn's solo material than a final Emperor album, but I suppose it does say "Emperor" on the album sleeve.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2010)

Ah got ya. 

I think its the epitome of Emperor in a lot of ways. It's a very good showcase of both Ihsahn's orchestration and Sammoth's sheer aggression.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ah got ya.
> 
> I think its the epitome of Emperor in a lot of ways. It's a very good showcase of both Ihsahn's orchestration and Sammoth's sheer aggression.



Nah that was here.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 14, 2010)

groph said:


> I'm fairly sure that Belphegor tunes 6 strings down to B but I could be wrong. They're distinctly black/death metal though, I don't know how specific you want to be about "black metal", but you listed Behemoth so Belphegor should fit.
> 
> And as far as I know, Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia uses a whole bunch of tunings. Dimmu Borgir used standard for a lot of their stuff, and In Sorte Diaboli is a step down I think. Puritania is like the most debated song ever for tuning. People say it's in B, C, standard, I say it's in C# but I formed that opinion a few years ago so my ear is better developed now.


I already know about belphegor. they just tune down their 6's. Mainly im looking for ambient metal bands that use 7's that are part of the black/death genre. i use black metal cus that seems to be the only extreme/ambient type of music i know at the top of my head


----------



## Acatalepsy (Nov 14, 2010)

I think Watain use 7 strings actually.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nah that was here.





I love that one too, but Prometheus is far heavier


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 14, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> I think Watain use 7 strings actually.



It was a White Gibson V 6er when I saw them last month dude.


----------



## Knossos (Nov 14, 2010)

The Black Satans. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bQM5G5y7ik


----------



## Necris (Nov 14, 2010)

Not really a fan of otargos, but they are relevant. They actually use 8s as well now, and an RG2228 is visible in their newest video.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 14, 2010)

I completely forgot about this great upcoming dutch symphonic black metal band. Carach Angren. they use 7's and give a conceptual album feeling like king diamond.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2010)

I've listened to Carach Angren and they're awesome. They have sweet face paint too


----------



## Sofos (Nov 14, 2010)

My band  We are recording our debut EP in early 2011. will keep you up to date.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 14, 2010)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## continental (Nov 14, 2010)

damn I was gonna say Carach Angren! 

definitely the best symphonic narrative pirate black metal band I've ever heard.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 14, 2010)

Abgott. Through half of the vid they play 7 strings  Toshiba supports 7 strings. Hellelujah


----------



## thebluelotus (Dec 16, 2011)

From my home town


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 16, 2011)

I know this thread has been necrobumped but I had to share this:


----------



## Rojne (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the guitarists in Naglfar use 7's.. at least one of them do!


EDIT: haha, sorry didn't see that this was necrobumped!


----------



## WhiteWalls (Dec 16, 2011)

Chthonic use 7s (i guess they aren't really black metal in the purest form, but they're awesome anyway)


----------



## Loomer (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't know about Blut Aus Nord, but their music is in B, at least on the newer stuff.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

I came into the thread without knowing about Carach Angren (the Band) and left smiling.

Good stuff


----------



## longfalcon (Dec 16, 2011)

Lord Belial


----------



## Baelzebeard (Dec 16, 2011)

One of the Marduk albums has 7 strings listed for Morgan's instruments, but I don't remember which.


----------



## end (Dec 17, 2011)

maybe nortt from funeral doom black metal. its sounds like but im not sure.


----------



## end (Dec 17, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I came into the thread without knowing about Carach Angren (the Band) and left smiling.
> 
> Good stuff


 yes man keep supporting.


----------



## mgh (Dec 17, 2011)

i don't know for definite what they use but Aosoth are downtuned...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 17, 2011)

Baelzebeard said:


> One of the Marduk albums has 7 strings listed for Morgan's instruments, but I don't remember which.



World Funeral, which I posted a song from.


----------



## Lasik124 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, in my band I use a 7. But I use it for more chord building then djenting so its not quite noticeable.

If your interested you can check out a song here,



If you dig it, feel free to download our EP in full, free of charge at Averseconcept.bandcamp.com

Otherwise, I can't really think of many black metal bands that use 7's


----------



## Addie5150 (Dec 17, 2011)

No Dawn from Norway.


----------



## Augury (Dec 17, 2011)

Behemoth did on some records (not sure which ones), they are blackened death though.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 17, 2011)

I remember this thread.

I know Lord Belial uses a 7


----------



## Ironbird666 (Dec 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> World Funeral, which I posted a song from.



I believe the Nightwing album had 7 string guitar on it as well.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 17, 2011)

The Negura Bunget guys use 7s, so it seems:







Looks like a Carvin and an Epi LP seven.


----------



## SKARH (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f7C3UPQz2g&context=C38e3bffADOEgsToPDskKiZLcSQBo5B-mv6Yc82e-K

My band! Our next album will have a lot more 7 string usage, i hope you enjoy it.
In this video im using an ltd mh-417 through a buguera 6262.


----------



## FireInside (Dec 17, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> World Funeral, which I posted a song from.



Which I need to thank you for! The Marduk I remember always had the typical horrible guitar tone and shitty quality recordings. Wold Funeral sounds amazing so far.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 17, 2011)

FireInside said:


> Which I need to thank you for! The Marduk I remember always had the typical horrible guitar tone and shitty quality recordings. Wold Funeral sounds amazing so far.



No problems man! It's one of my favourite black metal albums.


----------



## charles22880 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nidingr - Norway
Azarath - Poland


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 28, 2011)

mgh said:


> i don't know for definite what they use but Aosoth are downtuned...



One of the best Black Metal albums of the year. They are tuned to A, not sure if they're using sixers or sevens, though.


----------



## Krullnar (Dec 28, 2011)

Carach Angren is amazing. Phantom Ship is kicking my ass. Every once in a while you read that one thing in all these threads that makes the time so worth it.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 20, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> I completely forgot about this great upcoming dutch symphonic black metal band. Carach Angren. they use 7's and give a conceptual album feeling like king diamond.



they are so awesome


----------



## skeeballcore (Jan 20, 2012)

Pretty sure the last Mayhem album has 7s on it.


----------



## Morax (Jan 20, 2012)

skeeballcore said:


> Pretty sure the last Mayhem album has 7s on it.



If I recall correctly, it was recorded with 6 strings tuned to C standard. Blasphemer used a RG prestige into an original pod. There's an interview somewhere in which he discusses his setup for recording. I know all their tours since Ordo ad Chao have been performed on 6s.

A couple additions to the list: not so "traditional" black metal but definitely blackish

Agalloch used 7s on some of Ashes Against the Grain and Don Anderson plays one live
Arcturus has used 7s since at least LMI
Vulture Industries


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 20, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Don't know about Blut Aus Nord, but their music is in B, at least on the newer stuff.



Came in to say this. I could definitely see Sects being played on a 7, but BaN being BaN, we'll probably never know for sure.


----------

